# NetApp R2000



## NeuroPsyche (Feb 25, 2012)

Does anyone have a FreeBSD image that would work on a Netapp R200 filer?  The filer has a custom build of FreeBSD, which contains OnTap, which needs licensed.  NetApp appliances and their software cannot be transfered so any NetApp filer is bascially a 'paperweight' ...  I have a few filers I purchased and did not know that NetApp would not reinstate their operation.  The hardware is awesome and someone out there should have a custom build to get a filer up and running again.  If anyone knows please post...
Thanks...


----------

